# 2012 Maxima Muffler/Engine noise



## Gregtdot (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi All,

First post to this forum from a newbie.

I purchased a 2012 Maxima Sport in August of this year, and I notice this more and more that the engine and/or the muffler is getting louder and louder.

When I step on the gas, there is this deep bubbling noise. I asked the dealership to have a look at it during the last service and they said all is OK but I'm having a hard time believing that it would be that loud. They said its a V6 and the engine sounds like this. 

Is anyone else experiencing the same thing? I put premium fuel in it as recommended so I don't believe it's engine knock. 

Should I take it in to independent mechanic for a second opinion?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, get a second opinion. It could develop into a more serious problem.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's still under warranty, you might be better off taking it to another dealer.


----------



## blackdogg6164 (May 14, 2016)

Gregtdot said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First post to this forum from a newbie.
> 
> ...


Check my showcase. They rust pretty quick. My Exhaust kick ass.


----------

